# Leg Pain, Back Pain, ankle and knee pain.



## Guest (Dec 14, 2001)

Hi,I have been reading on some of what you all have been writing and while I have pain in my neck and back, my worst pain is in my legs. My ankles and Knees seem to be the worst. The pain is so bad at times that I can't sleep and don't feel like doing anything. I am not taking anything for pain at this time. I was on Darvocet N-100 for about 8 years but thought the whole time it was just pain from a bad back. I haven't taken any pain meds., for about three weeks now. I am thinking of going back to the doctor and get back on them because that's the only thing that's ever helped my pains. The doctor told me that all the disc's in my back was messed up. Does anyone think this has anything to do with fibro.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Susie. I have CFS. Whilst I have pain pretty much everywhere in the muscles, joint pain is often worse in my knees and ankles. I think this may be because they are the load-bearing joints. The Fibromyalgia specific pain sites include the knees. Here is some information for you; it's a diagram of the pain sites. http://www.fibromyalgia.com/tender_points.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2001)

Hi Susie, I have CFS/FM and my knees hurt when I flare up. I can be walking OK and the next minute have to limp because the pain can hit so fast sometimes. There are trigger points in your knees. My ankles hurt only occasionally. DD


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Gee suz, for a minute I thought you were describing me. How about feet included with all the other pains listed? I am running on an empty fuel tank. Can't sleep and am becoming so exhausted and short fused. I am on pain meds but not taking them all the time. Just when the pain gets the best of me.Taking Ultram. Oh I started taking Naproxin for inflammation. don't know if it helps or not. Sunny


----------



## Mo (Dec 8, 1999)

HiThe only thing that helps my fibromyalgia pain and my IBS are guaifenesin and nortriptyline


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

My job put a lot of stress on feet, back and legs (nursing and prior to that, waitressing). I find that I have very weak ankles and wrists. I don't weigh that much, so that shouldn't be a stressor for me. They say that small, thin, white females seem to get osteoporosis more readily. That would be me. I tested positive for this on bone density testing. I think that there may be a higher incidence of this in fibro patients. One reason might be that we don't metabolize our Calcium properly, perhaps? Not sure. I don't think my intestinal infection helped this situation any. I forgot, does estrogen help or hinder bone density? I forgot about what I read about thyroid influence too. I'm too lazy to look it up now!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I've been meaning to reply, but haven't until now. I get knee and leg pain if I stand for too long. I'm okay if I'm moving around, but if I'm standing and not moving (especially if I'm working in the kitchen) I'll stiffen up. I also find that if I walk too much without taking a break (shopping at the mall). I guess we have to learn to take breaks. I find that taking warm baths really help. Moldie, I think estrogen helps the bones. That is why when we get older and don't produce as much estrogen we are more suseptible to osteoporosis. I'm not too far from peri-menopause (since I'm missing most of my female parts), so I'll be checking out the soy foods.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That was my assumption too weener, since elderly women are so susceptible to this, as they are no longer producing the estrogen they once did. Since thyroid has to do with metabolism, I thought it would probably be involved too.


----------

